# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  Pocket Kelk منتشر شد

## Anti_Evil

اولین نسخه کیبورد فارسی Pocket Kelk منتشر شد.

http://galaxyroad.com/?page_id=7


با تشکر،
هادی

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

تبریک هادی جان،

موفق باشی.

----------


## Anti_Evil

قربونت برم مهدی جان، ما ارادت داریم  :لبخند:

----------


## mehrzad007

این کیبرد چه مزیتی نسبت به کیبرد فارسی خود ویندوز موبایل داره ؟ من مطالب وبلاگ رو خوندم اما چیزی در این مورد نبود.

----------


## Anti_Evil

> این کیبرد چه مزیتی نسبت به کیبرد فارسی خود ویندوز موبایل داره ؟ من مطالب وبلاگ رو خوندم اما چیزی در این مورد نبود.


ویندوز موبایل کیبورد فارسی را به صورت پیش فرظ ندارد.

سیستم عامل های Windows Mobile بر خلاف Desktop Windows زبان های (کیبوردهای) محدودی رو پشتیبانی می کنند که کیبورد فارسی هم جزو این محدودیت می باشد.

با تشکر،
هادی

----------


## mehrzad007

ولی من روی دستگاهم دارم ازش استفاده می کنم! البته من رام عربی رو دارم استفاده می کنم . توی این رام کیبرد فارسی به صورت پیش فرض موجوده ...

----------


## Anti_Evil

با سلام،

نرم افزارهای نظیر Arabizer و ... ربطی به Windows Mobile ندارند. شرکت هایی نظیر IMAGinet با قراردادهایی سافت ویر خود را در Firmware ارائه می کنند.

----------


## Anti_Evil

*Pocket Kelk 1.0.0.2 has been released*

در مورد Pocket Kelk 1.0.0.2
دریافت Pocket Kelk 1.0.0.2

پاورقی:

گرچه یک باگ در رابطه با WinMobile 2005 بر طرف شده ، اما به کاربرانی که از WinMobile 2003 استفاده می کنند نیز توصیه می کنم که نرم افزار خود را به روز رسانی کنند، زیرا مشکل مربوط به "وضعیت کلید Shift" نیز حل شده است.

انشاالله در پست بعدی Road Map مربوط به نسخه بعد رو منتشر می کنم. اگر کمبود یا مشکلی دارید بنده رو مطلع کنید تا بررسی کنم.

با تشکر،
هادی

----------


## Anti_Evil

با سلام،

نسخه 1.0.0.3 عرضه شد.
مشکل کاربرانی که از دستگاه هایی که با صفحات 640 در 480 استفاده می کنند در این نسخه حل شده است.

با تشکر،
هادی

----------


## Anti_Evil

با سلام،

PocketKelk برای Windows Mobile 6.0 عرضه شد.
همچنین یک Fix Bug و انتشار نسخه 1.0.0.4 ...

لطفا به روز کنید ...

با تشکر،
هادی

----------


## Anti_Evil

پاکت کلک 1.0.0.5 منتشر شد.

----------


## Anti_Evil

Pocket Kelk 1.0.0.5 دوباره بارگذاری شد.

»  Pocket Kelk 1.0.0.5 Setup package had problem

----------


## Anti_Evil

متاسفانه اینستالر Pocket Kelk 1.0.0.5 همچنان مشکل دارد ...
مشکل برای خودم هم مبهم هست ... ولی اینستالر و آنیستالر مشکل دارند.

در نظر دارم Pocket Kelk Installer به صورت Open Project تعریف شود.

نظرتون در این باب چیه ؟

----------


## Anti_Evil

Pocket Kelk 1.0.0.5 برای سومین بار بارگزاری شد ...
ضعف در تهیه نسخه ستاپ باعث ایجاد این مشکلات شده بود. فعلا که فیدبک بدی گزارش نشده تا ببینیم چی میشه ...

در صورتی که پیشنهادی برای اپن پروژکت شدن ستاپ برنامه دارید بگید.

----------


## Anti_Evil

Pocket Kelk 1.0.0.5 نسخه پایدار اعلام میشه ... 
Cheers ...

به زودی Pocket Kelk - Open Installer در قسمت پروژه های open source فوروم قرار می گیره

----------


## hekmatiy

سلام آقای هادی
Link های استفاده شده برای pocketkelk در سایت galaxyroad هستند. ولی این سایت فقط صفحه خالی را میاورد. موضوع چیست؟

----------


## Kaveh-K

منم نتونستم چیزی دانلود کنم!!!

----------


## Ali_M_K

سلام
آقایون محترم  و دوستان عزیز... لطفا لینک رو تصحیح کنید

----------


## Mos_Zamani

همه لینک ها مشکل دارند. :عصبانی:

----------


## taghdiryfar

با سلام به همه دوستان من برای فارسی ساز پاکت پی سی خودم دچار مشکل هستم 
پاکت پی سی من این هستش :
*HP iPAQ hx2100 Pocket PC*

اینم سایت خود HP برای دیدن مشخصات دستگاه:
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en...84-421410.html

خواهشمندم  راهنمایی کنید

----------


## malit

واي برادر 
اين لبنكها كه به ناكجا آباد ختم ميشن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

> واي برادر 
> اين لبنكها كه به ناكجا آباد ختم ميشن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


دوست عزیز این تاپیک مربوط به چهار سال پیش هست لطفا قبل از پست زدن به تاریخ پست ها توجه کن
معلومه که بعد از چهار سال الان اون لینک ها زیر یه خروار خاک مدفون شدن و تا حالا حتما Http شون رو هم کرم خورده
شما میتونید از فارسی ساز هایی مثل Aabizer یا Paragon استفاده کنید برای کیبرد هم Resco کیبرد خوبی هست به علاوه که کامپوننت کیبرد رسکو هم موجوده

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------

